# getting from cherbourg to tuscany



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

hi i am planning to head to italy/tuscany from cherbourg in july. has anyone done this before and have you any recommended route for a large motorhome carrying 1 adult and 4 children. what im looking for essentially is anywhere nice to stop and the easiest route even if it takes a little longer? i was hoping to take 4 days with the aim of meeting friends in lavanto, italy.

anyone any ideas? 

x


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Beware of the cost of tunnels! a large MH can be expensive through them. 

I went over the Col du Frejus which was a nice scenic run.

HTH


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

avoiding motorways/tolls Id go via Aosta

So a route via 

Caen
Chartres
Sens
Beaune
Aosta
Turin
Piacenza
Parma
Bologna
Florence

There is about 30 hours driving in that, so 7-8 hours a day without stops/sightseeing.

You could be frazzled and the kids fractious by the time you arrive. I reckon you need a week to sight see and enjoy and not end up killing one another. (although your family may be placid and you may have the driving equivalent of the constitution of an Ox)


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

4 days in a large van sounds like madness to me.

I've done it ....Calais to Sarteano (south of Sienna) ....in a CAR in 2 days with just one nights stop at Chamonix in the Alps...but that was motorway driving (and I was younger then!) and there was two of us sharing the driving. .I wouldn't try it in a van with only one driver. 

In a van you'll pay more on the Autoroutes than a car.
BUT .... motorway is easier, but off motorway is preferable, tho slower, so it'll be much less easy to do in 4 days.

Just remember Death is nature's way of telling you to SLOW DOWN...Better to take it easy. Take more time! Enjoy where you're going through............!
If you've GOT to be there in 4 days....tAKE A FLIGHT!and hire a car....
Garcia


.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Hi

Are you wanting toll free or otherwise?

I agree with the suggestion from "Thieawin"

In respect of distance, we've done Rome in three days in a tag van, mostly toll free, but one driving day was long.

Can you ditch the Cherbourg crossing for something more appropriate? Where are you setting out from?

Russ


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> Garcia said: ................Just remember Death is nature's way of telling you to SLOW DOWN................................


I like it


----------



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks everyone. sadly i have to start from cherbourg im coming from ireland and its a long story but i have the ticket that i have and im grateful at that!

i do plan on relaxing and not pushing too hard but the hubby has the easy option and is flying into pisa. i get to travel with the kids and the 4 day push is to meet up with him, who got the short straw is what i want to know!!  .

thanks for all the suggestions i'll need to get to looking them up now.....


----------

